# 1996 B5.9 cummins 230 Hp TPS sensor



## twotall911 (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where the tps sending unit is for the md 3060 allison transmisson from the motor or where it is on the motor. Problem allison checked tranny is good but not getting power or signal from the tps ...shifts hard coming down at low rpm   some have it by the injector pump but this one doesnt


----------



## Bush70 (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: 1996 B5.9 cummins 230 Hp TPS sensor

The switch it self is probably mounted to the frame. It would be to big to mount to the linkage it self. It is cable operated and the cable would be connected to the pump linkage. Make sure the pin that the cable connects to is not broken or worn. The cable may be disconected. Hope this helps.


----------



## dbarton291 (Jun 22, 2009)

RE: 1996 B5.9 cummins 230 Hp TPS sensor



> twotall911 - 6/22/2009  10:13 AM
> 
> Does anyone know where the tps sending unit is for the md 3060 allison transmisson from the motor or where it is on the motor. Problem allison checked tranny is good but not getting power or signal from the tps ...shifts hard coming down at low rpm   some have it by the injector pump but this one doesnt



Is your engine electronically controlled, or mechanical?

If it's an electronically controlled engine, there isn't a TPS for the transmission.  It will get its throttle signal from the engine computer.

If the engine is mechanically controlled, the trans TPS is chassis mounted as previously stated.  Most often, the TPS body itself is above the engine throttle linkage to prevent water from running down the cable into the TPS linear resistor.  If the TPS body is mounted so the cable runs down to it, that's a formula for failure.


----------



## Sjholt (Jul 16, 2009)

Re: 1996 B5.9 cummins 230 Hp TPS sensor

No.1 answer: The switch it self is probably mounted to the frame. It would be to big to mount to the linkage it self. It is cable operated and the cable would be connected to the pump linkage. Make sure the pin that the cable connects to is not broken or worn. The cable may be disconnected. Hope this helps.

No. 2 answer: If the engine is mechanically controlled, the trans TPS is chassis mounted as previously stated. Most often, the TPS body itself is above the engine throttle linkage to prevent water from running down the cable into the TPS linear resistor. If the TPS body is mounted so the cable runs down to it, that's a formula for failure.

Both answers are correct!
On my chassis the TPS is on the right sidewall near the injector pump looking in from the back. A cable runs from it to the throttle linkage. It is a black box with a connector on it.
I have a 1996 DP with the 230 HP Cummins.


----------



## hardcorecanuck (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: 1996 B5.9 cummins 230 Hp TPS sensor




	my 93 gulfstream has this tps disconnected. actually looks like the linkage broke or was disconnected along the way. still shifts, but sometimes hard between 2-3, i connected it va rigging up the cable to the throttle linkage and then i found it wouldn't switch into 1st from n (sometimes). disconnected it and it seemed to fix n-1 trouble. now it is disconnected and still having the n-1 trouble and it just beeps and flashes 6. i shut down the engine and every once and awhile it shifts into 1. any ideas?


----------

